

Here’s the difference between Polymer and Angular - alexissantos
http://www.binpress.com/blog/2014/06/26/polymer-vs-angular/

======
liquidise
This looks interesting, but you run the risk of new developers sliding down
the learning curve of your codebase. In my experience, rails partials and
render calls are always a stumbling point for entry-level devs. The prospect
of replacing html tags in a JS app with additional abstraction is a dangerous
one indeed.

------
ericclemmons
The most compelling case for Polymer (in my experience) is CSS encapsulation.

When explaining to other devs that Polymer makes it possible to create rich
tags like the existing video, audio, and progress tags, it's much easier to
grasp.

